# Spurs @ Raptors, Feb. 8th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

If someone wants to make a fancy game thread post, I'll put it here.

Until then we need to get some discussion going.

AD's first game back;
Charlie at the 3;
Bosh's strong week, always plays well against Timmy D;
Chris Bosh bobblehead night!
Remember the upset from last year?


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

Duncan has the flu and is a game-time decision. On one hand, it'd be great if Duncan sat out, but on the other hand, Chris seems to take it up to another level when he's up against elite PFs.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

I've never been as excited to see AD play as I am today.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

If Charlie is starting at the 3 tonight he's going to have Bowen all up in his area.

good luck


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Let's get these game threads up earlier, if you don't mind.
I don't think AD will start, but he will definately get some minutes tonight. I think he'll have a good game.
Hopefully we can pull out a win tonight.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

Benis007 said:


> If Charlie is starting at the 3 tonight he's going to have Bowen all up in his area.
> 
> good luck


I just hope he doesn't get injured by Bowen specially when he goes for a jump shoot and bowen slips that foot


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

How worse will San Antonio get if they play Duncan in limited minutes or just sit him out indefinitely until he gets that plantir fascitis issue resolved? I don't know what their plans are for the regular season but the more Duncan continues to play this out, the worse it could mean come playoff time.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

martymar said:


> I just hope he doesn't get injured by Bowen specially when he goes for a jump shoot and bowen slips that foot


I hope no one gets injured by Bowen.  

Chris Bosh Bobblehead night tonight. In one of the bowling pics on raptors.com, Mo Pete is holding a bobblehead. On first glance, I thought it was a Bosh bobblehead, but when I looked closer, it resembled Mo Pete instead with the headband and the body was a different pose. There could be a Mo Pete bobblehead night in the future.

Anyway, the Raps had a good game last year when they came back to win the game against the Spurs. I'd rather the Raps not do that though. I hope they come out strong in the first and establish a good momentum which they can carry on throughout the entire game.

*GO RAPTORS GO!* :clap:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

If Duncan sits out, sure win for the Raps. 

*Lets Go Raptors.*


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****! This game is not shown on TSN or RSNE or ontario for that matter.

I wanna watch it so bad!!!!!


AD, Bosh, eva!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Im really looking forward to seeing AD play again as a Raptor.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

This is gonna be an awesome game.
I want a Chris Bosh bobble head. :biggrin: Send me 1 guys.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i was really looking forward to seeing duncan in this game. i hope he finds a way to play but really, i doubt it. a flu's a flu.

but regardless, i'm excited for this one. i've got some great memories of the spurs and raps in TO, so i'm sure it'll be fun to watch. better with tim, true, but still fun regardless.

peace


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Sneak peek at Nazr if Timmy is out.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

AirJordan™ said:


> If Duncan sits out, sure win for the Raps.
> 
> *Lets Go Raptors.*


Not for sure win but much better chance..


*Lets Go Raptors.*


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

^ Yeah.


AD is starting!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

This will be a VERY interesting game. I can just see the ACC going crazy if we pull it out.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh working the offensive boards. 

Just how good is Charlie's 3-point shooting potential? Pretty damn high if you ask me.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh with the andone dunk over Sean Marks.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

bosh is gonna be such a great player 1 day, that draft was so great and deep


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

fyi dnt under estimate marks he might end up with 10 tonight.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

LOL @ Marks guarding Bosh.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh, Pape, and Joey on together. That's another line to watch out for. Is AD still on?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh with 11 in the first quarter. The kid's a freak.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

plz manu dont get hurt, bonner vs marks...should be great lol


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

marks nasty dunk


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

:biggrin: marks 10 pts in the first half


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raptors are storming back.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Raptors are coming back. 56-53 spurs.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

68-65 Spurs.

Raps are playing great ball right now. Mo Pete with the threeeeee.
LETS GO RAPTORS.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Looks like theres a good crowd at the ACC.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

AirJordan™ said:


> Looks like theres a good crowd at the ACC.


LOl. THey're there for two reasons:
1) To get the CB4 bobble-head.
2) To see the defending champs.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

anniebananerz said:


> LOl. THey're there for two reasons:
> 1) To get the CB4 bobble-head.
> 2) To see the defending champs.


i think some people forget that the spurs are defending champs, media acts like the pistons are all time.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

TheRoc5 said:


> i think some people forget that the spurs are defending champs, media acts like the pistons are all time.


Good point. I guess it's because the Pistons have a better winning record so far this season.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

We are going into overtime baby.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

That was clearly a block. Dummies.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

it makes zero sense how certain teams get beneficial calls

by far the worst thing about the nba


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ouch, MJ blows 2 FTs...

great effort by Raps though


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

anniebananerz said:


> Good point. I guess it's because the Pistons have a better winning record so far this season.


only by 2 games(if spurs win)


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

meh... blew it in overtime.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ansoncarter said:


> it makes zero sense how certain teams get beneficial calls
> 
> by far the worst thing about the nba


manu has gotten fouled so many times with out a foul called so i wouldnt say to much but overall i dont like the reffing tonight


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Very exciting game, too bad we couldn't get the win in overtime.
arggghhhh


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Raptors lose..


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

One of those games where virtually nothing bounced or fell or was called our way.

Mike James pissed me off to a huge degree tonight.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Raptors lose a close one. What I like to see.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

exciting game...but mike james lost it for us.....but I was glad to see AD getting some love....good to see him all smiles in the court....but damn....he needs to make his free throws...and he NEEDS to DUNK


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Sean Marks goes on the Raptor-killer list taking the place of his teammate and former Raptor Killer, Nazr Mohammed

the overtime started bad for the Raps with AD's big block somehow being called a foul, then you have Bosh getting one shot in the overtime when he had the 6'7 Bruce Bowen on him  

No answers to what the Spurs were doing, great finish by the champs


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

How did Bosh do in overtime? I see no points but I think he had two rebounds in the extra frame, which obviously counts for something.


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

It's hard to score points when Mike James can't find time in between his chucking to give you a single touch. That's right Bosh didn't get one singular touch in the entire five minute period. The only time he even remotely touched it was on a put-back attempt that didn't amount to much.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

yucatan said:


> It's hard to score points when Mike James can't find time in between his chucking to give you a single touch. That's right Bosh didn't get one singular touch in the entire five minute period. The only time he even remotely touched it was on a put-back attempt that didn't amount to much.


Yup. And the horrid freethrow shooting by the Raptors was a huge factor as well in this loss.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Mike James also played awful defense today.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

wow how do you lose to the spurs?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

another exciting game. we've had quite a string of nailbiters lately. 

lol. antonio. lol.

two things were under the spotlight in this game: 

1) some of us may complain about chris not getting the ball down the strech, but he's been rather invisible in fourth quarters lately, and he hasn't really gone out of his way to get the ball (imo). when teams clearly establish a strategy to contain him, he's too complacent to let the rest of our team take care of business. he's learning, of course, but i think his fourth quarter attitude has got to change soon. 

2) mike james loves buzzer beaters. he hasn't been successful very often, but you can tell that when the clock's ticking down and he has the ball, he'll use almost any excuse to not give it up. it sort of disappoints me. he'll learn, i'm sure he will, and i think it'll be unfair for people to start a "mike is a ballhog!" campaign in light of this game, but no one can help him here but himself. it's sort of _his_ job to figure it out- mike, it's not about beating the buzzer, it's about winning the game. this isn't inside stuff. ahmad rashad isn't narrating here.

but make no mistake, i love mike james. he's just got room for improvement like everyone else. i love most of our players, while i'm sure the rest of 'em'll grow on me eventually. we have a solid axis around whom to build.

the spurs are deserving champions, though. they walk and smell and play like champions- from 1 down to 12 (or 11 tonight). i don't mind losing to them, especially in such an exciting game. tonight had its moments for both teams.

fantastic crowd, btw.

peace


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Great game, we never took the lead in this one but we had a lot of opportunities. Mike James had an incredible 4th quarter, bringing us back in the game after we were 14 down. He tried to do a little too much in that extra frame though. Did anyone else think the officiating was pretty horrible in this game, especially in the 2nd quarter? My goodness. Pape Sow was playing too wild and rightfully got called for some quick fouls early on. He played a bit better in the second half though, getting to the line a few times. Charlie Villanueva had a nice couple of blocks down the stretch when it really mattered, and although AD couldn't hit those free throws it was nice to see him out there getting 5 offensive rebounds. We outrebounded yet another team tonight, I think that's three in a row now isn't it?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

ballocks said:


> 2) mike james loves buzzer beaters. he hasn't been successful very often, but you can tell that when the clock's ticking down and he has the ball, he'll use almost any excuse to not give it up. it sort of disappoints me. he'll learn, i'm sure he will, and i think it'll be unfair for people to start a "mike is a ballhog!" campaign in light of this game, but no one can help him here but himself. it's sort of _his_ job to figure it out- mike, it's not about beating the buzzer, it's about winning the game. this isn't inside stuff. ahmad rashad isn't narrating here.


Lol. From now on, all buzzer beater shots go to Mo Pete. haha. what did mo pick up the tech for anyway?

This was a close game and I don't really mind this loss because the Raptors werent blown out by the Spurs. Sure, the Spurs were missing Timmy D, but great teams should have the ability to function well without their star player and the Spurs are a great team.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

AirJordan™ said:


> ^ Yeah.
> 
> 
> AD is starting!!


Was AD booed??


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Mike James has to be one of the streakiest players, tonight he shot us into the game, and then when he failed to realize he didn't have it anymore, he made us lose it. It's not so much his shooting that bothers me, but his non existant d. I understand Tony Parker is fast but cmon, the guy probably hit like 2 jumpers tonight and the rest were layups. His lack of d is really starting to get to me.

Bosh needs to dominate inside, theres no way Bowen can stop him.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> wow how do you lose to the spurs?


how do you not?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

After Marks fouled out, forcing Horry to play the 4 I figured Mitchell would swich to small ball out there, playing both Calderon and James in the backcourt while having Mo Pete, Villanueva and Bosh on the frontcourt. 

Ah well, even though the Raptors never led I was pleased with the outcome. Upon hearing Duncan was out I had hoped to watch a close game with opportunities for the Raps to win, and that's exactly what they did (although it was a lot closer than I expected). 

Not the outcome I wanted but, _C'est la vie_.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

ballocks said:


> another exciting game. we've had quite a string of nailbiters lately.
> 
> lol. antonio. lol.
> 
> ...


it's tough when James calls for picks constantly. Theres rarely enough time for his high post-up again once he comes out. Bosh is in position almost every single possession imo

Mike makes up his mind whether he'll be taking the shot himself the second he passes halfcourt


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I hate mike james, he can be so good when he is in a grove but if he starts missing some shots, he dosent trust that anyone else will so he just tries to do it himself, i really think he shouldnt be playing PG, but we have no one else (hopefully we can get reddick)


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Hard fought game, too bad we ran out of steam in OT.

One thing that i was really impressed with was the offensive rebounding.( 7 for Bosh, 5 for AD)


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Bashing MJ is a little harsh. Without him we lose by 10-15 in regulation. He's been so clutch in many of our limited number of wins.

We gave up 60% shooting for the game and people want to blame one guys shot selection in OT? Get real. For this team to really improve it has to play some D.

Bosh was being doubled often in the second half. Spurs were not going to let him beat them one on one. They forced him to give up the ball quickly on most of his touches.

Trouble was we didnt' have that third guy to step up and create some O. We need that other wing player who can create and finish when Bosh gets taken out. Somebody MJ can respect and defer to.

Parker was absolutely incredible for the Spurs. You can't force him to give up the ball. He splits the doubles and traps easily, he changes direction so beautifully and can finish in the paint himself or find the open guy. Almost unstoppable.

Marks and Nesterovich go 15/19 (79%) for 30 points. Spurs shoot 8/19 from 3pt line. Just too many uncontested shots.


----------



## drlove_playa (Feb 11, 2005)

You can't give Chris Bosh the ball when he can't get in good position. I lost alot of respect for Chris Bosh tonight. Little Bruce was on him most of the night and it's pretty bad that a near 7 footer can't back a skinny, shorter guy like Bruce Bowen close to the basket. Bosh severely needs to work on his strength.

I thought AD played well tonight. He needs to hit his free throws and be a little more active on the defensive end. He also looked really tired down the stretch, but you can't blame him because he hasn't gotten this much playing time all season.

Also, you can blame Mike James all you want, but he is the reason we even made it to OT and competed in the OT period. The guy was on fire. You can't make all of your shots I guess, but he sure didn't miss many down the stretch of this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> I hate mike james, he can be so good when he is in a grove but if he starts missing some shots, he dosent trust that anyone else will so he just tries to do it himself, i really think he shouldnt be playing PG, but we have no one else (hopefully we can get reddick)


JJ Reddick wouldn't play the point.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

drlove_playa said:


> You can't give Chris Bosh the ball when he can't get in good position. I lost alot of respect for Chris Bosh tonight. Little Bruce was on him most of the night and it's pretty bad that a near 7 footer can't back a skinny, shorter guy like Bruce Bowen close to the basket. Bosh severely needs to work on his strength.
> 
> You lost respect for Chris tonight! You must be pretty quick to jump on and off the bandwagon.
> Bowen played smart by making contact with Chris before he got into the post....I coach High school ball and try to get my guys to do this all the time. Why start playing "D" after you let your man get to the spot he wants to be in. Bruce bumped CB4 as soon as he crossed the 3 point line and did not allow him to get low in the blocks. I could not back down a guy leaning on me more than 2 or 3 feet....remember you can't run a guy over...what Toronto should have tried was running a screen play with the bigs down low...you could have got the switch, or at leaste a lower spot in the paint.
> ...


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

billfindlay10 said:


> drlove_playa said:
> 
> 
> > You can't give Chris Bosh the ball when he can't get in good position. I lost alot of respect for Chris Bosh tonight. Little Bruce was on him most of the night and it's pretty bad that a near 7 footer can't back a skinny, shorter guy like Bruce Bowen close to the basket. Bosh severely needs to work on his strength.
> ...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Chris Bosh = first option, Mike James = second option. When your second option is on fire like that (18 points in the 4th quarter I believe) you do everything you can to get out of his way and let him do his thing.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

trick said:


> Chris Bosh = first option, Mike James = second option. When your second option is on fire like that (18 points in the 4th quarter I believe) you do everything you can to get out of his way and let him do his thing.


Very true. He brought us back into the game when the Spurs started doubling Bosh. Our defense is what killed us. Mike James worked his *** off for every bucket, and on the next trip down the floor the Spurs made it look easy by finding the open man and making the shot.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> billfindlay10 said:
> 
> 
> > As a lifetime basketball fan, watching Bruce Bowen play defence really is a special treat.
> ...


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Timbaland !*
> 
> I understand Tony Parker is fast but cmon, the guy probably hit like 2 jumpers tonight and the rest were layups. His lack of d is really starting to get to me.


He's got all the tools to be a good pg defender, but for some reason just isn't. It's a shame because it almost negates his impressive offensive nights. While he did just about equal the numbers that Parker put out, it took him 10 more shots to get it.

I'm starting to think that while MJ has been great for us this year, we might be better off with a more defensive minded PG that doesn't have the offensive abilities of Mike, but can at least keep the other teams best perimeter player in check....Chris Childs 2000 version would be nice :biggrin: 

I'm starting to see what Sam is really working with here, funniest play of the game IMO was when the Spurs had 5 seconds left, I believe at the end of the 2nd or 3rd quarter, Sam put Calderon on Parker, taking out MJ as a supposed "defense for offense move" to close out the quarter. 

Parker took one look at Calderon, then left him in his dust as he drove to the basket and scored, I found that absolutely hilarious.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *drlove_playa!*
> 
> You can't give Chris Bosh the ball when he can't get in good position. I lost alot of respect for Chris Bosh tonight. Little Bruce was on him most of the night and it's pretty bad that a near 7 footer can't back a skinny, shorter guy like Bruce Bowen close to the basket. Bosh severely needs to work on his strength.


I understand your displeasure, but I think it shouldn't be fully directed at Chris

When Nasterovic and Marks fouled out, Pop decided to send Bowen to front Bosh then send an immediate double team when Bosh got the ball, the defensive rotations of SanAntonio are so crisp and quick that when Bosh did the right thing and passed the ball out of the double there was no open shot available and mahem insued as the shot clock ran down.

Bowen did a lot of fronting Bosh in the post, making it hard for him to get the ball where he likes it, even when he got the ball lobed to him, the second defender was there before he could even gather himself. I got to tip my hat to Pop, he's a great coach and won without just about all of his bigmen in OT, Pop had an answer for Bosh, while Sam had nothing to stop Parker.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

spinz said:


> Benis007 said:
> 
> 
> > bowen is one of those guys you would love to have on your team and hate to play against...he is a smart defender...you know VC never would look forward to going up against bowen, in fact bowen was the cause of one of VC's storied injuries when he was in T.O...
> ...


----------

